

Pretending TCP port zero is a normal one - khc
http://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2014/10/25/pretending-port-zero-is-a-normal-one/

======
thisGuysAccount
why do i have this far off feeling that there's another winnuke style attack
lurking in this...

